# storing a car in primer over winter ?



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

glad to see this section was approved thanks to all involved :thumb:

and thanks to andyb for the advise hes given me in the past cheers matey :thumb:

anyway onto the questions ive decided to stop doing my project capri as i have no heat where im spraying it so im going to wait till next year now. the car is 2k primed flatted and ready for painting . today ive made my own carcoon out of 2 argos gazebos and plastic sheet all the way around including the floor taped and sealed up with a dehumidifier inside switched to auto with the water drain pipe leading out. the car and make shift cover are inside the none heated paint booth which has a damp wall on one side. what im trying to do is stop damp getting to the primer as its a bare metal respray. 

is there anything else i could do ? 

would painting the car with basecoat have been a better option to try and seal the primer ? 

am i worried about nothing ? 

cheers russ


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I think you've done the best you can, primer is porous so keep it dry and damp free and it'll be fine. An idea would be to lay a coat of solid colour on it to seal it.

I'm restoring a mk1 xr2 and doing the same, almost there with the stripping but etch priming and 3 full coats of hi build primer, got a mk2 escort gp4 rally car I'm doing and a mk3 2.8 capri I'm shelling as well, nearly finished the welding on that ready to start the paint prep!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Primer is better than bare metal but Primer as already said is pouress so you will need to keep the wet and damp away from it


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

far from ideal if you ask me , dont think base coat would help alot either


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> far from ideal if you ask me , dont think base coat would help alot either


Base coat will seal it, a coat of solid colour would be idea.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

No probs with advice only to glad to help mate......

Sounds like you done the rite thing. But as said primer is pourus and if you have wet flatted the car it mite be an idea rather than use basecoat/solid 2k to seal it off you would be better of putting a couple of coats of wet on wet primer over it to seal it.


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

I am using an epoxy primer on mine to give it more protection as it will be a while before I can paint.

Many say epoxy primer is waterproof where as most primers arent. having said that, my paint supplier says they are not, so not sure who to believe 

MM


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers guys

andy what is wet on wet primer ? 

i stripped it to bare metal one panel at a time. etch primed then 2k high build primer the same day through the summer . ive blocked and primed it aound 3 times some places more so theres plenty of primer on it. ive used 3 4:1 2k primer kits 

i know primer is pourus hopefully keeping it dry for a few months is going to be ok . 



russ


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Epoxy primer is not pourus as its more of a sealer.

But id check to see if its over printable as we have two types at work.

First ones applied then flatted and requires a highbuild primer to be applied over it.

Second one is applied then flatted and painted straight over.

Both the above primers we use on warranty jobs where rust is shotblasted sanded and Epoxy applied any pits have a fine stopper applied after priming then primed again and painted as needed and both product are bmw/Mercedes products.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Andy wet on wet primer is simply primer laid wet and painted straight over.

Were to late for epoxy, that's a resin based sealant as you which seals the rust pitting holding it back by blocking oxygen getting to it.

2k primer is porous but I think what the OP has done is fine for the winter as I've done the same with the xr2.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

moosh said:


> Andy wet on wet primer is simply primer laid wet and painted straight over.
> 
> Were to late for epoxy, that's a resin based sealant as you which seals the rust pitting holding it back by blocking oxygen getting to it.
> 
> 2k primer is porous but I think what the OP has done is fine for the winter as I've done the same with the xr2.


i agree with what your saying, but a wet on wet can be left and not painted over straight away would just need a light flat prior to painting, that's what i did to a car i restored as i had same thing car was goin to be standing for a while and wanted primer sealed of from the elements.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> i agree with what your saying, but a wet on wet can be left and not painted over straight away would just need a light flat prior to painting, that's what i did to a car i restored as i had same thing car was goin to be standing for a while and wanted primer sealed of from the elements.


Cool Andy I wasn't aware of that mate, would be the way to go then I say :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

A couple of the cheap chemical dehumidifiers in the garage might help as well as the electric one, I've found them to be more effective than the electric ones in drying out loft spaces after leaks, once the electric one has hardly any water coming out it the chemical one is still wicking moisture out the air.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Techgeek said:


> A couple of the cheap chemical dehumidifiers in the garage might help as well as the electric one, I've found them to be more effective than the electric ones in drying out loft spaces after leaks, once the electric one has hardly any water coming out it the chemical one is still wicking moisture out the air.


good idea i was thinking of putting in some silica gel . what chemical types do you recommend ?


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

you can buy kits for about 4 quid with a plastic trough and a 600g bag of silica crystals.


----------

